# Glades



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Fishing is what you make it...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like you had a great weekend. You got some cool pics in there.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice pictures and fish.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice Pics!


----------



## RFNA (Apr 28, 2009)

Really nice pics, what camera are you using if you don't mind my asking? nice fish too


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking at pics 4 and 5, you're running over my old winter trout hole.
Deep hole caused by the current near a big grass flat.
Cold snap would push all the trout off that flat into that hole.
Catching 50 plus fish on a cold morning was not unusual,
working lures deep and slow.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a fine report and the photos are excellent.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like a good time guys! Good report and pics...


----------

